# Strawberries



## thyme (May 25, 2009)

Hello, I'm new here.

I gave my rat a small strawberry with the leaves on (I usually cut them off), and she immediately flipped it around and began tearing at the leaves with vigor. I took it away because of my uncertainty, but now I swear she's glaring at me from her hammock. So, I just want to know whether it's alright for rats to consume strawberry leaves?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have never heard anything bad about them


----------



## FutureRatKeeper (May 29, 2009)

i was trying to find this out too.

Can anyone confirm that strawberries are safe for rats to eat?.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

strawberries are fine in moderation.

Here is the forbidden foods list

http://www.petratscanada.com/forbidden_foods.htm


----------



## 3pidemic (Feb 22, 2009)

My babies love strawberries (and peaches and bananas and pretty much any fruit except for apples) and every now and then they get one with the leaves still on and haven't noticed any ill effects. They don't get the leaves very often but I haven't seen anything about it on the forbidden foods lists, so I don't worry too much about them as long as it's in moderation.


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

That's funny, mine love apples but don't seem to care for strawberries much.


----------



## 3pidemic (Feb 22, 2009)

Lea said:


> That's funny, mine love apples but don't seem to care for strawberries much.


Mine won't touch apples or celery they just sit and the bowl and go bad, even my fat face rattie won't eat them and he'll try and eat anything including fleece.


----------

